# How to edit an animated .gif?



## Terminator02 (Aug 27, 2011)

So i've edited my avatar, but after i save it, it comes out as just a plain gif as opposed to the animated one, so how could i edit it and keep the animation?







   ----------------->


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 27, 2011)

You need to edit each frame of the .gif individually. If you're doing that, uh, elaborate moar? :3


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 27, 2011)

well i'm just opening up the .gif in paint.net and editing it, then saving it, and then it comes out as a regular image (as you can see in the OP)


----------



## chyyran (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't think Paint.NET supports animating GIFs. If you open it in GIF or Photoshop, it'll show multiple layers, and you have to edit each one, as each one is a frame.


----------



## tagzard (Aug 28, 2011)

Gimp is good.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 28, 2011)

alright, i'll try it in gimp then


----------



## Rydian (Aug 28, 2011)

In GIMP each frame is a layer, and when you save as GIF make sure to tell it animated, not flat.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 30, 2011)

In Photoshop, save for web and devices


----------



## Chaosliger (Aug 30, 2011)

Plugin for paint.net  to save animated GIFs/PNGs


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 30, 2011)

I have no f*cking idea why you cant do it.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2011)

because i'm a noob at photo editing, but thanks anyway for doing it  (and i like the file name)

and thanks chaos for the plugin


----------

